# ~ My AFRICA VIDEO !!! 20 + non stop kill shots ! (vid)



## takoma (Mar 10, 2009)

*Back online,.... check it out !!! enjoy !!*


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice job awesome.


----------

